# West coast detailing day?



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

anyone fancy a wee detailing day in the next couple of weeks?

location probably my unit(east end Glasgow)
full facilities available and i'll even make sure theres some biccies in 


anyone fancy it and have a suggestion for dates?


----------



## Auto-Revive (Nov 20, 2009)

yeah count me in


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

any thoughts on a date?


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

i'd maybe say end of april because the fife one is just 4 weeks away!


----------



## Auto-Revive (Nov 20, 2009)

end of april is sound wae me if thats cool with everybody else


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

I'd probably be interested in this. Just a meet for a catch up or would there be Autosmart rep there?


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

aye end of april will do me prob be needing more stuff by then haha plus will have more hols so will be able to take a couple of days down ur way 2 c sum folk


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

well i'll see who i can tempt along  autosmarts a possibility~(need to give the rep a call) i'm sure mark from autoglym would pop along though


----------



## -Aid- (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeah think i could manage this too, What we thinking Sat or Sun


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm up for it - a wee spring-time meet sounds champion :thumb:


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

Aid20vt said:


> Yeah think i could manage this too, What we thinking Sat or Sun


most likely a sunday although if the majority pref a saturday thats a goer too


----------



## -Aid- (Nov 28, 2009)

Am good For both just whats best for everyone else.


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

right how do i add a poll


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Need to see what shift I am on. Mind and allow for any football games now, although being in the east end it might not be as crucial after last week-end!!


----------



## rossco_pico (Feb 24, 2010)

would it be ok if i came along rob? need as much advise as i can get? maybe bring an evo 8 for advise with?


----------



## Eazy (Jun 16, 2007)

u know il def be there rob


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I fancy this too ! subscribed


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

its been a while any update on this?


----------



## Trever_the_reve (Feb 25, 2010)

I am pretty new to this is it ok if i pop along work permiting?


----------



## mazda7 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'd be up for the drive across...see what dates we come up with


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

was postponed due to us moving into a bigger unit, but thats been put on hold for a few weeks. spose we could get a cheeky one in between now and then if anyones keen?


----------



## Trever_the_reve (Feb 25, 2010)

Sound good


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

If I'm off work I'd attend


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

sounds good to me too! should really get a date up and start a new thread so people dont get confused with the old one that fell through :thumb:


----------



## kennymac (Mar 14, 2010)

*re-meet*

hi guys include me sounds good to me


----------



## rossco_pico (Feb 24, 2010)

sounds good just let me know when mate


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

aye im up for this !


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

got a deffo date for moving now (second week in june) so will put up a date shortly


----------



## IanS21 (Dec 21, 2009)

im up for this


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice one, least my car will be in acceptable condition by then. lol


----------

